#ubuntu-ro 2011-07-11
<bijou> re
#ubuntu-ro 2011-07-13
<djwhisper> buna dimineata
<djwhisper> se poate folosi acest channel pentru asistenta?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-07-10
<naron> Stie cineva de ce nu merge flash-ul in Ubuntu 12.04?
<triad> mie imi merge
<triad> de ce nu ar merge ?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-07-12
<DooMa> e cazut serverul ubuntu ? 193.230.xxx.x ?
<DooMa> pentru update-uri ? 
<madalin> salut
<grozavpaul> e cineva?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-07-13
<grozavpaul> e cineva?
<ibancioiu> salut, da
<ibancioiu> cu ce pot sa te ajut?
<grozavpaul> mersi frumos, am rezolvat, avem o intrebare despre NXServer
#ubuntu-ro 2013-07-11
<xuserr> salut
<xuserr> e cineva online?
<crismblog> da
<xuserr> ce trebuie sa fac ca sa folosesc un router?
<xuserr> sa am net la 2 pc.uri?
<crismblog> ce fel de router?
<xuserr> Vigor2200 Series
<crismblog> este wireless sau nu?
<xuserr> nu
<crismblog> de la cine ai internet/
<crismblog> ?
<xuserr> akta
<xuserr> http://www.akta.ro/
<crismblog> deci pui cablul de net de la akta în router și pe urmă mai faci rost de două cabluri pe care le pui în router și le tragi la cele două calculatoare
<xuserr> asta am inteles
<ocsi-bm> deschide un browser, tasteaza 192.168.1.1   , username: admin ,la parola lasi liber
<xuserr> pai nu merge
<xuserr> am incercat si nu merge
<xuserr> cand bag routerul nu merge sa intru pe pagina aia
<crismblog> încearcă și cu 0 în loc de 1 la sfârșit
<ocsi-bm> poi seteaza la network manager sa-si ia adresa dhcp
<xuserr> am net prin pppoe cu nume si parola
<xuserr> (19:59:22) ocsi-bm: poi seteaza la network manager sa-si ia adresa dhcp
<ocsi-bm> cand dai in terminal ipconfig trebuie sa ai adresa 192.168.1.10
<xuserr> cum fac asta?
<xuserr> am dat if config dar imi arata altceva
<ocsi-bm> cel mai simplu sterge tot ce ai setat in network manager, si da un restart (sa fi legat la router)
<xuserr> pai ce conexiune trebuie sa fac?
<ocsi-bm> catre router se face automat
<xuserr> nu inteleg
<ocsi-bm> leaga un calculator la router si da restart
<ocsi-bm> ar trebui sa-si ia singur adresa 192.168.1.10
<xuserr> ok
<xuserr> si dupa aia ce trebuie sa fac?
<ocsi-bm> dupa restart verifica cu ifconfig
<ocsi-bm> in firefox: 192.168.1.1
<xuserr> si adresa mac nu trebuie schimbata?
<xuserr> am revenit
<xuserr> am reusit sa intru pe pagina aia 192.168.1.1
<xuserr> acum cum configurez routerul?
<ocsi-bm> cauta setup / internet connection setup wizzard
<xuserr> http://i.troll.ws/e627c63e.png
<xuserr> care?
<ocsi-bm> quick setup >> internet acces setup
<xuserr> am dat
<ocsi-bm> de aici ar trebui sa te descurci
<xuserr> am bagat numele si parola
<xuserr> acum cum ma conectez la net?
<xuserr> :)
<ocsi-bm> va trebui sa bagi cablul de internet in router
<ocsi-bm> alegi pppoe
<xuserr> da
<xuserr> si adresa mac?
<ocsi-bm> poti sa o clonezi
<xuserr> am bagato
<ocsi-bm> asta daca e nevoie
<xuserr> dar cum ma conectez la net de pe pc?
<xuserr> trebuie adresa mac 
<ocsi-bm> dupa ce sa conectat routerul deja trebuie sa ai net pe pc
<xuserr> ok
<xuserr> revin daca nu merge
<xuserr> ms 
<xuserr> im back
<xuserr> ocsi-bm
<xuserr> nu pot sa ma conectez la net
<xuserr> nu merge
<ocsi-bm> cauta un buton de resset, tine-l apasat 20 secunde, apoi incearca din nou, fi atent sa tastezi corect username si parola
<ocsi-bm> routerul ala are port wan?
<xuserr> ocsi-bm: da
<xuserr> dar daca schimb adresa mac se schimba iar singura pe automat
<xuserr> nu stiu dc
<ocsi-bm> da clic inainte pe: specify a mac addres (nu lasa pe default mac address)
<xuserr> asa am facut
<xuserr> si nu merge
<ocsi-bm> ai dat resset?
#ubuntu-ro 2013-07-13
<crismblog> re
#ubuntu-ro 2013-07-14
<crismblog> `neața
#ubuntu-ro 2014-07-07
<Matrix2010> Salut
<FlowRiser> Matrix2010, hey
#ubuntu-ro 2014-07-08
<ev0lv3> ce faci ma Alex?
<ev0lv3> a
#ubuntu-ro 2014-07-09
<ropeus> salutare
<ropeus> ma poate ajuta cineva cu o despachetare sub linuxlite pe kernel de ubuntu 12.04LTS ?
<FlowRiser> ropeus, cum adica despachetare? instalare de pachet?
<ropeus> exact
<ropeus> vreau sa instalez teamspeak 3 pe linuxlite
<ropeus> si de pe site imi da un tar.gz si nu stiu cum sa il instalez din consola
<FlowRiser> ah, aia este sursa
<ropeus> asa
<ropeus> din centru de download sub linux nu imi instaleaza decat teamspeak 2
<ropeus> si nu am ce face cu el
<FlowRiser> am inteles acum; 
<FlowRiser> inainte sa facem ceva cu teamspeak3, instaleaza dependintele pt teamspeak2
<FlowRiser> o sa te mai ajute in caz ca nu ai vreun pachet pt teamspeak3
<ropeus> am inteles cu install software center dar nu are si pachetele de team speak 3
<ropeus> ok merci
<FlowRiser> ruleaza: sudo apt-get build-dep teamspeak2
<ropeus> am sa pun 2-ul cu toate depndintele si asa poate reusesc si cu 3-ul la final si mai caut pe forumuri
<ropeus> ms
<ropeus> ok, am inteles
<FlowRiser> apoi du-te in directorul sursei lui teamspeak3
<FlowRiser> mkdir build
<FlowRiser> cd build
<FlowRiser> cmake ../
<FlowRiser> sudo make
<FlowRiser> sudo make install
<FlowRiser> la "sudo make" fara sudo ^^
<ropeus> ok
<FlowRiser> Deobicei asta ar trebuii sa ajunga, dar nu stiu cum arata sursa ta;
<ropeus> sa iti arat un link
<FlowRiser> oki
<ropeus> http://dl.4players.de/ts/releases/3.0.15/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-3.0.15.run 
<ropeus> descarca un fisier cu extensia .run
<ropeus> ce sa fac cu ala asta nu stiu
<FlowRiser> ah zi asa mai
<FlowRiser> aia nu e sursa
<FlowRiser> e installerul
<FlowRiser> pur si simplu ruleaza-l
<FlowRiser> sudo ./TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-3.0.15.run
<ropeus> ok
<ropeus> pai nu il vede
<ropeus> sudo ./
<ropeus> asa il rulez?
<FlowRiser> trebuie sa te duci in directorul lui
<ropeus> asa
<ropeus> eu eram in root
<ropeus> deci trebuie sa ii dau calea mai inainte
<ropeus> ca la dos
<ropeus> asa cred
<FlowRiser> Nu uita ca poti sa apesi <tab> ca sa iti completeze automat calea ^^
<ropeus> ok merci
#ubuntu-ro 2014-07-10
<ropeus> salutare
<ropeus> ma poate ajuta si pe mine cineva ce trebuie sa fac pentru a modifica rezolutia la un linuxlite  pe o distributie de linux sub kernel de ubuntu 12.04LTS ?
<ropeus> am un monitor 1920x1080
<ropeus> si by default imi da doar o rezolutie nativa de 1280x720
<ropeus> astfel imi apare doar pe o treime din display desktopul
<ropeus> multumesc anticipat
#ubuntu-ro 2015-07-06
<ovidiu-florin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/602690/how-to-add-a-new-keyboard-layout-to-ubuntu-touch
<ovidiu-florin> mai vrea cineva să se implice?
<Jobava> ovidiu-florin: mă uit acum pe ce-i acolo
<Jobava> n-am mai localizat nimic pentru ubuntu :)
<Jobava> n-am nici cont de launchpad
<ovidiu-florin> Jobava: poți să-ți faci
<ovidiu-florin> e gratuit
<ovidiu-florin> :P
<Jobava> :)
<ovidiu-florin> Jobava: te ajut cu ce ai nevoie, dacă ai nevoie
<Jobava> ovidiu-florin: văd că e un director numit 'po' care conține mai multe fișiere, fiecare cu denumirea limbilor în limba respectivă
<Jobava> deci po/ro.po are denumirile limbilor în română: "albaneză" "azeră" etc...
<Jobava> ovidiu-florin: și mai văd plugins/ro/qml unde presupun că-s layout-urile efectiv
<ovidiu-florin> Jobava: în care repo te uiți?
<Jobava> ovidiu-florin: bzr branch lp:ubuntu-keyboard    cred
<Jobava> n-am habar de bazaar, am folosit doar git și svn :)
<Jobava> ovidiu-florin: văd că e deja populat Keyboard_ro.qml și celelalte cu caractere românești
<Jobava> lipsește doar po/ro.po cred, adică denumirile limbilor în limba română
<ovidiu-florin> Jobava: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-keyboard/trunk/view/head:/plugins/ro/qml/Keyboard_ro.qml
<ovidiu-florin> mie îmi pare că există
<Jobava> ovidiu-florin: am înțeles din întrebarea aia că nu exista layoutul românesc pe tastatura virtuală din ubuntu phone
<ovidiu-florin> și eu inițial
<ovidiu-florin> acum văd că este ceva
<Jobava> deci se pare că nu e încă în producție
<ovidiu-florin> dar nu e încă lansat
<ovidiu-florin> exact
<Jobava> sau o fi un telefon din ăla la care operatorul nu face update
<Jobava> mă miră că se mai folosește bazaar, parcă și ubuntu au anunțat că se vor muta pe git sau mercurial
<ovidiu-florin> bine ai spus
<ovidiu-florin> „se vor”
<Jobava> ce captcha interesant: Answer this math equation: 5^4 + 5^y=0
<Jobava> de fapt, era 54 + 57
#ubuntu-ro 2015-07-12
<ubuntu-visitor5> i mi poate spune cineva o distributie gen alt linux.ru buna pentru un ibm t22
<ubuntu-visitor5> aaaa in engleza
<ubuntu-visitor5> incercarea moarte n'are dar nici soarta de izbanda,ok!pa domnilor!
